# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Viviscal?

## sistahpink

Anyone tried Viviscal?  

It's an oral tablet purported to promote hair growth. 

I just started taking it less than a month ago.  You have to take it for at least six month to see "full" results, they say.

A woman on a beauty forum I go to swears by it.  She's been taking it for eight years and fully credits it with restoring 95% of her 50% hair loss.

Already I have noticed a definite lessening in the amount I am shedding, although it's not astounding.  I _have_ experienced a dramatic increase in stress over the last couple of weeks, however.  Which usually amounts to more fallout for me.  So any early beneficial effects may be a bit blunted.  Or not.  It's so hard to tell sometimes.

Just wondering if anyone here has tried it.  This week I added my lasercomb to the Viviscal, and will attempt to add in copper peptides as well (although I really don't like topicals).

Any experiential input (that is, someone who's actually used it rather than an "armchair critic" telling me why it can't work) will be greatly appreciated!

----------


## PayDay

> Anyone tried Viviscal?  
> 
> It's an oral tablet purported to promote hair growth. 
> 
> I just started taking it less than a month ago.  You have to take it for at least six month to see "full" results, they say.
> 
> A woman on a beauty forum I go to swears by it.  She's been taking it for eight years and fully credits it with restoring 95% of her 50% hair loss.
> 
> Already I have noticed a definite lessening in the amount I am shedding, although it's not astounding.  I _have_ experienced a dramatic increase in stress over the last couple of weeks, however.  Which usually amounts to more fallout for me.  So any early beneficial effects may be a bit blunted.  Or not.  It's so hard to tell sometimes.
> ...


 I'm pretty sure that this is another scam product, but don't quote me on that :Wink:

----------

